# Mais où est passé l’iPad Pro 2019 ?



## Alias (27 Octobre 2019)

Tout est dans le titre !

Pourquoi aucun iPad Pro n’a été ou ne sera présenté cette année ? Cela me parait tout de même curieux alors que justement iPas OS aurait pu être particulièrement bien mis en valeur sur une nouvelle machine.

On parle d’une mise à jour vers mars 2020 avec multiples objectifs pour l’AR ... bof ...

Reste donc la question que je me pose : cela vaut-il encore le coup d’acheter un iPad Pro 2018 en octobre 2019 ?

Au plaisir d’échanger sur ce sujet ...


----------



## iDanGener (27 Octobre 2019)

Alias a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre !
> 
> Pourquoi aucun iPad Pro n’a été ou ne sera présenté cette année ? Cela me parait tout de même curieux alors que justement iPas OS aurait pu être particulièrement bien mis en valeur sur une nouvelle machine.
> 
> ...



Mon iPad Air gen. 3  est hyper heureux avec iPadOs13.


----------



## ibabar (27 Octobre 2019)

Alias a dit:


> Pourquoi aucun iPad Pro n’a été ou ne sera présenté cette année ? Cela me parait tout de même curieux alors que justement iPas OS aurait pu être particulièrement bien mis en valeur sur une nouvelle machine


Tu poses très mal la question... 
_ En quoi une nouvelle machine aurait mis en valeur iPadOS, ou pour reformuler: que manque-t-il à l'iPad Pro (late 2018) au niveau matériel pour tirer toute la quintessence d'iPadOS ??
_ Pourquoi Apple devrait présenter un nouvel iPad aussi "proche" au niveau timing de l'actuel... quelles innovations matérielles attends-tu ? que te manque-t-il ?

Si on compare à l'iPhone 11 Pro:
_ Le design de l'iPad est déjà plus évolué (l'iPhone est encore sur un design à l'identique avec la série X, et je dirais même avec la série démarrée par l'iPhone 6 avec ses bords arrondis, son écran comme déposé sur le châssis...etc: on attend un nouveau design sur l'iPhone 12, peut-être calqué sur le design "revival" de l'iPad Pro).
_ FaceID marche dans les 2 sens et est bien camouflé dans la bordure de l'écran alors que l'iPhone supporte encore cette encoche et se limite à l'orientation portrait. Quant à amincir les bords de l'iPad, ben... on ne saurait plus trop comment le tenir malgré le palm-rejection... où alors par le dessous, à plat, comme un serveur tient son plateau plein de verres !).
_ La puce A12X est plus puissante que l'A13.
_ L'iPad Pro gère déjà l'USB-C quand l'iPhone reste encore et toujours au lightning (même si le Pro a maintenant droit à un chargeur un peu plus gros). Eventuellement la recharge par induction, mais est-ce réellement pertinent sur iPad ? à moins d'avoir un chargeur XXL ou un chargeur intégré dans un bureau (chez IKEA, on peut loger un chargeur dans un meuble en le perçant), il serait toujours compliqué de travailler sur iPad pendant la charge.
_ De nouveaux coloris... effectivement l'or ou le vert nuit répondraient bien à ce que je perçois entre les lignes... _"je m'en fous d'avoir un iPad pour ce qu'il permet ou parce qu'il répond à mes besoins... je veux un iPad pour m'afficher, donc je veux un iPad qui vient de sortir"_ #ego
_ Un triple objectif pour exercer ses talents de photographe, c'est bien connu un iPad Pro ça tient dans la poche... mais avec une telle protubérance ça rendrait l'équilibre sur une table encore plus bancal: c'est déjà hyper chiant sur l'iPad Pro actuel que l'objectif simple empêche l'iPad d'être parfaitement à plat !
_ Quant au 3D Touch, il a tout bonnement été retiré des iPhone, donc on tire une croix définitive sur iPad. Et quant à l'OLED c'est je crois un voeu pieu pour l'instant en raison du coût de ces dalles pour les formats concernés (11" et 12.9"), sans parler du risque de rémanence bien plus grand sur iPad (longues sessions de travail sur une image figée: traitement de texte, montage vidéo...) que sur iPhone.

Bref, j'en reviens à la question: quels seraient tes souhaits pour un iPad Pro 2020...!?
En ce qui me concerne ce serait surtout un SmartKeyboard Folio digne de ce nom (donc un accessoire), éventuellement un emplacement "intérieur" pour le Pencil (à l'instar du concept Microsoft Surface X Pro, mais là encore ça se loge dans le clavier, donc un accessoire suffirait à faire évoluer l'iPad Pro actuel).


----------



## Chris K (28 Octobre 2019)

Alias a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre !
> 
> Pourquoi aucun iPad Pro n’a été ou ne sera présenté cette année ? Cela me parait tout de même curieux alors que justement iPas OS aurait pu être particulièrement bien mis en valeur sur une nouvelle machine.



C’est à dire ? Qu’est-ce que tu as en tête pour cette nouvelle machine qu’iPad OS pourrait mettre en valeur ?



Alias a dit:


> On parle d’une mise à jour vers mars 2020 avec multiples objectifs pour l’AR ... bof ...
> 
> Reste donc la question que je me pose : cela vaut-il encore le coup d’acheter un iPad Pro 2018 en octobre 2019 ?
> 
> Au plaisir d’échanger sur ce sujet ...



Ben ça dépend de tes besoins surtout. Si tu n’as pas un besoin imminent d’iPad Pro le problème est réglé. Sinon en acquérir un maintenant ne le rendra pas immédiatement obsolète lors de la prochaine livrée. Loin de là...


----------



## Alias (28 Octobre 2019)

Non, ce n’est pas pour m’afficher ! J’ai passé l’âge de ce genre de comportement.

J’ai un Pro 10,5 dont la batterie est à bout de souffle. La question était donc de le changer par un iPad Pro lors de la sortie de la cuvée 2019.

Comme on s’oriente vers un cycle plus long, il est légitime de s’interroger sur l’achat d’un produit qui a désormais 1 an d’existence (et de conception).

Je pensais que iPadOS viendrait avec de nouveaux iPad Pro.


----------



## ibabar (28 Octobre 2019)

Alias a dit:


> J’ai un Pro 10,5 dont la batterie est à bout de souffle. La question était donc de le changer par un iPad Pro lors de la sortie de la cuvée 2019


Le changement de batterie coûte 109€ chez Apple.
Ça te permettrait de retrouver un second souffle dans ton quotidien (pour le prix d'un accessoire), d'attendre patiemment mars 2020 (ou plus longtemps), et aussi de mieux revendre ton iPad sur le marché de l'occasion


----------



## Alias (28 Octobre 2019)

Changer la batterie, oui c’est prévu mais j’aurais aimé changer de machine !
Je vais donc sans doute prendre un iPad Pro 11’’ 2018.
Le 10,5 ira à mon épouse ...


----------



## Kamisama (29 Octobre 2019)

Alias a dit:


> Changer la batterie, oui c’est prévu mais j’aurais aimé changer de machine !
> Je vais donc sans doute prendre un iPad Pro 11’’ 2018.
> Le 10,5 ira à mon épouse ...



Le mieux c’est de prendre l’iPad pro 11’’ 2018 ou attendre la prochaine version en 2020 ?

Moi aussi je prévois d’en prendre un


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2019)

Honnêtement même les iPad Pro première génération sont toujours aux goûts du jour. A part le stylet qui change, je ne vois pas de différence entre la première gen et la seconde. Je crois qu'Apple aurait simplement beaucoup de mal à pousser les acheteurs des deux premières generation à renouveler leurs iPads. iPad OS cela n'est qu'une simple mise à jour, elle ne rend pas nos machines obsolète.


----------

